# REPORT: 6/26 Back River



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Greetings fellow fishing fiends!!! Journeyed out today to attempt some Cobia fishing from the YAK with my good buddy Darren, but it wasn't to be... Arrived around 5:30am at the old Grandview pier site and found a steady 10-15kt. east wind and few, if any, visible pier remnants... I guess those old pilons couldn't handle the winter without some weight on them... Attempted foolishly to launch from the beach, but a few waves, and some clear thinking later, we opted for plan "B"; loaded up and headed for the Back River.... Launched from Wallace's after giving away our chum, and as soon as we got around the small island near the ramp we were greeted by busting fish everywhere.... Managed some nice sized Croaker here and a few other runs on minnows, but never did hook-up with the large 'somethings' that were feeding all around the boat... Perhaps they were Trout or Puppy Drum, saw showering Mullet, but no joy.... Decided to try for Flatties on the point at the Back River mouth and immediately began a steady catch of Mr. Flounder after beaching the kAyAks.... Ended up catching 10-12 fish up to Carp's(Darren) beauty of a specimen at 24 1/2"(5.75lbs.); all caught on minnows, and ALL released to fight another day.... It was awesome out there watching the nesting Skimmers and Terns, and we were well protected from the steady ESE wind, if not a little damp from some passing showers... Water was very clear and fortunately, there wasn't too much grass to contend with.... As the wind increased and swung around a bit, we paddled back in to avoid another soaking and to avoid fighting the tide/wind anymore than was necessary... Back at the ramp around 11:15am.... It was a great time this morning, and Thank the lord for plan "B" Thanks for l00king in folks, and Fish On!! 
Next trip will be to the Blue on Wednesday

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good report, that's a nice flattie


----------

